# Exercises for the Rider



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

You work 3-4 14 hour shifts, okay...what are you doing on the 3-4 days off you have a week? That's plenty of time to work out!

Try joining a gym that has a circuit or group workouts. I personally like Curves, especially since the Curves I joined offers Zumba throughout the week. Curves is a 30 minute full body workout that is as easy or as hard as you make it.

If you have a hard time working out on your own, doing structured activities are better. Unless you know what exercises to do, it's less stressful to just join a group and have at. That way, you know how long it will take and the bits of what moves to do are all figured out for you - you just have to show up.


----------



## VetTech2011 (Nov 3, 2011)

I would love to do classes like zumba, yoga or corefit. The trouble is they are offered weekdays in the evening and this is when I am scheduled to work and because of how my schedule rotates through I could catch the occasional class but then I am spending a lot of money to miss a lot of classes. That's why I'd like to try to get some ideas for exercises that I can just try to do at home or even at work instead of putting money into a membership for classes I will not likely get to attend often and I get bored just doing machines over and over. 

I am looking for different ways where I can just workout on my own and at home, before/after work and on days off. I do not have the motivation to just go and use certain machines at a gym. I find I cannot keep my focus doing that. Since I can't get to the classes, I'd like to get certain exercises that would work on my problem areas that I could do at home or managed into my at work life.

But on my days off right now? I am riding each day I have off. I am trying to start running. Then I have errands to get done and a social life to keep up with because I'm only in my early 20's. I try to keep a regular sleep schedule in stead of sleeping all the time. I would like to encorperate more of an at home workout into my days off (or even before/after work). I'm just trying to get ideas for specific exercises for core and back strength and/or a recommendation for a yoga or pilates video that has good instructions. These I could do on my days off, before or after a shift, or even during a shift if its not a busy night. 

I guess I could rephrase my question: does anyone have recommendations for at home exercises that focus on strengthening core and the muscles in my back? or any suggestions for a good yoga/pilates DVD to do at home?


----------



## VetTech2011 (Nov 3, 2011)

This is an example of my schedule. It doesn't allow for consistency to do the classes on the days I could potentially go (its a lot of money to make only the occasional class). 

An example of a schedule for me: Monday 6pm-8am. Tuesday 6pm-8am. Wednesday off. Thursday off. Friday 6pm-8am. Saturday 6pm-8am. Sunday 6pm-8am. Monday off. Tuesday off. Wednesday 6pm-8am. Thursday off. Friday off. Saturday 7am - 8pm. Sunday 7am-8pm. Monday off. Tuesday off. Wednesday 6pm-8am. Thursday 6pm-8am. Friday 6pm-8am. Saturday-Sunday off. 

I have worked out a method to be productive on my days off that would allow me to at least do an at-home workout. I will get off a shift at 8am and sleep a few hours then I will be up and doing whatever I need to do for that day. This allows me to be productive without putting myself or anyone else in danger. I don't know if anyone else on the forum has had to do such long shifts but ... your body does tend to shut down after so many hours. I can get about 16 hours before I feel ill and dizzy. It's just not safe to be driving or working with horses after such a 14 hour shift. I certainly cannot do it without at least a few hours of sleep. Sometimes I wonder how I function doing what I am currently. I am sure it will catch up with me sooner or later. 

I just need ideas for exercises that will focus on the areas I need help with. So, maybe my re-phrased question will work better.


----------

